

OLED Screen So Flexible and Thin it Blows in the Wind - mielles
http://www.futureofgadgets.com/futureblogger/show/1158-oled-screen-so-flexible-and-thin-it-blows-in-the-wind 

======
jws
50 katrillion dollar company and no one brought a video camera? It's just a
"curled display" if you take a still picture. "flapping" requires motion.

------
someperson
Blog spam? Why not just link straight through to
[http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/english/NEWS_EN/20081029/160349...](http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/english/NEWS_EN/20081029/160349/)

It has better technical details there too.

------
pmjordan
As far as I can tell, the problem with OLEDs at the moment isn't how thin you
can make them, but how long they last; they seem to degrade pretty quickly.

~~~
ardit33
I think the most important thing it is cost, and how cheap they are.

what if they were cheap enough to produce to be replacable.

If you can just stick on a display like a wall paper, in any surface, and if
it was cheap, people wouldn't mind replacing them every 10,000 hrs. of usage.
(If you watch 10 hrs a day, that's almost 3 years).

~~~
jumper
I wonder if OLEDs break down more or less independent of usage anyways like
how a lithium ion battery can wear out faster from use, but is still wearing
out even if you don't use it.

~~~
pmjordan
That's certainly the impression I've taken away from reading a bunch of
articles on OLED displays. The failure rate is apparently still high enough
(at decent yields) that they're not practical yet, and unlike back-lit LCD
displays, individual pixels degrade at different rates, which is pretty bad
for obvious reasons.

~~~
jumper
Yeah, I think blue breaks down the fastest color wise. I suppose it might be
because the emitted light would have higher energy than red or green.

------
gojomo
Awesome. We can change our national flag to a video loop of 'Deal or No Deal'
highlights.

